# تأملات فى أمثال السيد المسيح 1 المقدمة



## fikry (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*تأملات فى أمثال السيد المسيح 1
المقدمة
*​*دراسة أمثال السيد المسيح دراسة ممتعة، تنقلنا من واقع الحياة إلى السماويات، ببساطة وعُمق، فالسيد المسيح هو «الراوي الأعظم» صاحب الأسلوب السهل الممتنع، الذي لا يفقد طلاوته مهما نُقل إلى مختلف اللغات، أو انتشر في كل الحضارات، لأن المبادئ الروحية في تعليمه هي الأساس. 
نعم علّم السيد المسيح كثيراً بالأمثال. ويقول أنجيل (مرقس 4: 34) «وَبِدُونِ مَثَلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ»  وأمثاله خالية من القصص الخيالية كنطق الحيوان وحركة الجماد، كما أنها اجتنبت كل إشارة هزلية، لأنها شرحت لسامعيه أسرار ملكوت السماوات.
وأمثال السيد المسيح بالغة الإعجاز في توضيح كيفية انتشار ملكوت الله في العالم، وفي وصف السعادة التي يحصل عليها الإنسان الذي يُملِّك الله على حياته، وفي شرح نوعية حياة الإنسان الذي ينتمي إلى ملكوت الله.

معنى المثل

الكلمة العبرية (mashal) والكلمة الآرامية (mathla) الموازيتان لكلمة "مثل" يمكن أن تعنيا أيضاً لغز ورمزاً. لذلك نستطيع تفسير الآية القائلة "إن كل الذي في الخارج أعطي لهم كل شيء بالأمثال"، بأن كل شيء "أعطي لهم بالألغاز".

المثل ليس بالضرورة استعارة ورمز، لأن الاستعارة تشير إلى نقاط عديدة، وهذا ما يضفي عادة عليها صفة اصطناعية بينما المثل يؤكد على نقطة واحدة. لكن لا نستطيع دائماً التمييز بوضوح في الأناجيل بين المثل والاستعارة، لأن بعض أمثال السيد المسيح تحمل صوراً استعارية. هذه هي الحال مع مثل الكرامين الأشرار(مرقس12: 1-12)، الذي يعرض كل تاريخ الخلاص، واضعاً السيد المسيح في محوره.

ليس من الضرورة اعتبار هذا النوع من الاستعارة من صنع الكنيسة التي تكون قد حورت مثلاً بسيطاً من أمثال السيد المسيح، إذ أنه يوجد نشيد رمزي عن الكرمة في سفر اشعيا (5: 1-7) 1 لأُنْشِدَنَّ عَنْ حَبِيبِي نَشِيدَ مُحِبِّي لِكَرْمِهِ. كَانَ لِحَبِيبِي كَرْمٌ عَلَى أَكَمَةٍ خَصِبَةٍ 2فَنَقَبَهُ وَنَقَّى حِجَارَتَهُ وَغَرَسَهُ كَرْمَ سَوْرَقَ وَبَنَى بُرْجاً فِي وَسَطِهِ وَنَقَرَ فِيهِ أَيْضاً مِعْصَرَةً فَانْتَظَرَ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ عِنَباً فَصَنَعَ عِنَباً رَدِيئاً. 3«وَالآنَ يَا سُكَّانَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرِجَالَ يَهُوذَا احْكُمُوا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ كَرْمِي.4مَاذَا يُصْنَعُ أَيْضاً لِكَرْمِي وَأَنَا لَمْ أَصْنَعْهُ لَهُ؟ لِمَاذَا إِذِ انْتَظَرْتُ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ عِنَباً صَنَعَ عِنَباً رَدِيئاً؟ 5فَالآنَ أُعَرِّفُكُمْ مَاذَا أَصْنَعُ بِكَرْمِي. أَنْزِعُ سِيَاجَهُ فَيَصِيرُ لِلرَّعْيِ. أَهْدِمُ جُدْرَانَهُ فَيَصِيرُ لِلدَّوْسِ. 6وَأَجْعَلُهُ خَرَاباً لاَ يُقْضَبُ وَلاَ يُنْقَبُ فَيَطْلَعُ شَوْكٌ وَحَسَكٌ. وَأُوصِي الْغَيْمَ أَنْ لاَ يُمْطِرَ عَلَيْهِ مَطَراً». 7إِنَّ كَرْمَ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ هُوَ بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَغَرْسَ لَذَّتِهِ رِجَالُ يَهُوذَا. فَانْتَظَرَ حَقّاً فَإِذَا سَفْكُ دَمٍ وَعَدْلاً فَإِذَا صُرَاخٌ. ، ولربما يكون السيد المسيح قد فكر بهذه السابقة عندما وضع مثله. قاوم النقد الحديث التفسير الرمزي للأمثال الذي أكثر منه المفسرون القدامى أمثال أوريجانس وأوغسطينوس. نجد مثالاً جيداً على هذا الإفراط في التفسير، في شرح أوغسطينوس لمثل السامري الصالح، حيث كل جملة لا بل كل كلمة عنت له شيئاً مختلفاً عن المعنى الظاهر. 
انتقد اودولف جوليخر وهو ألمانى الجنسية، الذي نشر كتاباً سنة 1898 عن الأمثال، بشدة هذا التفسير الرمزي، وقد أيده الكثيرون في هذ، ولكن جوليخر ومؤيدوه تطرفوا في انتقادهم عندما رفضوا كل أنواع التفسير الرمزي، إذ لا تخلوا أمثال السيد المسيح كلياً من العناصر الرمزية.
يعتبر جرمياس، من حيث المبد، في كتابه القيم عن أمثال السيد المسيح، أن العناصر الرمزية فيه، لها قيمة ثانوية. وعلى الناقد أن يحدد هذه العناصر ويضعها جانباً للوصول إلى المعنى "الأصيل" للمثل.  
غالباً أنه لم يكن يوجد فرق واضح بين "المثل" و"الاستعارة" في زمن السيد المسيح. قيل أن المثل يتميز ببساطة الأفكار الواردة فيه والاستعارة بتعقيد الأفكار الواردة فيها. ولكن الأبحاث التاريخية النقدية لم تعتبر الأمثال البسيطة كما كان يظن سابقاً .

لقد تذكر الناس أمثال السيد المسيح واستعملوه وكيفوها وفق الوضع الجديد الذي حدث بعد موته وقيامته. لا شك في أن بعض التغيرات قد وقعت أثناء نقل الأمثال وتطبيقها على ظروف جديدة ومستمعين جدد. ولكنه من الصعب تحوير قصة موفقة. كل ما يمكن حدوثه، إذ كثر تداوله، هو إضافة بعض العناصر الجديدة عليها وهذه يمكن تحديدها. يقول بعض علماء الكتاب المقدس، "إن قصة تستعمل بنجاح الصور الرمزية غير قابلة للتغيير، لأنه لا يوجد إلا طريقة واحدة لقولها كما هو الحال في الشعر". 

مقاطع عديدة من العهد القديم استعملت فيها استعارات الزرع والحصاد. أهم هذه المقاطع هي الآتية: 

ارميا 13: 27 27فِسْقُكِ وَصَهِيلُكِ وَرَذَالَةُ زِنَاكِ عَلَى الآكَامِ فِي الْحَقْلِ. قَدْ رَأَيْتُ مَكْرُهَاتِكِ. وَيْلٌ لَكِ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ! لاَ تَطْهُرِينَ. حَتَّى مَتَى بَعْدُ؟ ، هوشع 2: 12-23 12وَأُخَرِّبُ كَرْمَهَا وَتِينَهَا اللَّذَيْنِ قَالَتْ: هُمَا أُجْرَتِي الَّتِي أَعْطَانِيهَا مُحِبِّيَّ وَأَجْعَلُهُمَا وَعْراً فَيَأْكُلُهُمَا حَيَوَانُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. 13وَأُعَاقِبُهَا عَلَى أَيَّامِ بَعْلِيمَ الَّتِي فِيهَا كَانَتْ تُبَخِّرُ لَهُمْ وَتَتَزَيَّنُ بِخَزَائِمِهَا وَحُلِيِّهَا وَتَذْهَبُ وَرَاءَ مُحِبِّيهَا وَتَنْسَانِي أَنَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 14«لَكِنْ هَئَنَذَا أَتَمَلَّقُهَا وَأَذْهَبُ بِهَا إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَأُلاَطِفُهَا 15وَأُعْطِيهَا كُرُومَهَا مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَوَادِي عَخُورَ بَاباً لِلرَّجَاءِ. وَهِيَ تُغَنِّي هُنَاكَ كَأَيَّامِ صِبَاهَا وَكَيَوْمِ صُعُودِهَا مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ. 16وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَنَّكِ تَدْعِينَنِي «رَجُلِي» وَلاَ تَدْعِينَنِي بَعْدُ «بَعْلِي». 17وَأَنْزِعُ أَسْمَاءَ الْبَعْلِيمِ مِنْ فَمِهَا فَلاَ تُذْكَرُ أَيْضاً بِأَسْمَائِهَا. 18وَأَقْطَعُ لَهُمْ عَهْداً فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ مَعَ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَدَبَّابَاتِ الأَرْضِ وَأَكْسِرُ الْقَوْسَ وَالسَّيْفَ وَالْحَرْبَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَأَجْعَلُهُمْ يَضْطَجِعُونَ آمِنِينَ. 19وَأَخْطُبُكِ لِنَفْسِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَأَخْطُبُكِ لِنَفْسِي بِالْعَدْلِ وَالْحَقِّ وَالإِحْسَانِ وَالْمَرَاحِمِ. 20أَخْطُبُكِ لِنَفْسِي بِالأَمَانَةِ فَتَعْرِفِينَ الرَّبَّ. 21وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنِّي أَسْتَجِيبُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ أَسْتَجِيبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَهِيَ تَسْتَجِيبُ الأَرْضَ 22وَالأَرْضُ تَسْتَجِيبُ الْقَمْحَ وَالْمِسْطَارَ وَالزَّيْتَ وَهِيَ تَسْتَجِيبُ يَزْرَعِيلَ. 23وَأَزْرَعُهَا لِنَفْسِي فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَرْحَمُ لُورُحَامَةَ وَأَقُولُ لِلُوعَمِّي: أَنْتَ شَعْبِي وَهُوَ يَقُولُ: أَنْتَ إِلَهِي».، اشعيا 55: 10 10لأَنَّهُ كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعاً لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزاً لِلآكِلِ ، يوئيل 3: 13 13أَرْسِلُوا الْمِنْجَلَ لأَنَّ الْحَصِيدَ قَدْ نَضَجَ. هَلُمُّوا دُوسُوا لأَنَّهُ قَدِ امْتَلَأَتِ الْمِعْصَرَةُ. فَاضَتِ الْحِيَاضُ لأَنَّ شَرَّهُمْ كَثِيرٌ». ومزامير 126: 5 5الَّذِينَ يَزْرَعُونَ بِالدُّمُوعِ يَحْصُدُونَ بِالاِبْتِهَاجِ. 6الذَّاهِبُ ذِهَاباً بِالْبُكَاءِ حَامِلاً مِبْذَرَ الزَّرْعِ مَجِيئاً يَجِيءُ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ حَامِلاً حُزَمَهُ.

"هناك أمثال أخرى تظهر الدقة في اختيار التشبيه والاستعارة. ويوجد شبه بين الأمثال المتعلقة بالأعراس وانتظار العذارى للعروس، الذي يرمز إليه بإنزال المن في الصحراء" وهكذا ..

إذا المثل قصة أرضية تعبِّر عن حقائق أوحى الله بها، فهو يشبه مسكناً على الأرض وقد فُتحت نافذته نحو السماء. وما أن تقول «أمثال السيد المسيح» حتى تتذكَّر أروع القصص من وقائع الحياة العادية. ولا غرابة، فاالسيد لمسيح هو «كلمة الله» المتجسِّد، الذي شارك الناس في أحداث حياتهم اليومية.. عندما ولدته العذراء القديسة مريم أضجعته في مذود، وزاره في مهده رعاةُ الأغنام البسطاء، وعاش في الناصرة لا في عاصمة البلاد، وكسب عيشه من أعمال النجارة، واختار تلاميذه من الصيادين البسطاء. غير أنه كان صاحب رسالة محبة الله للبشر جميعاً على اختلاف نوعياتهم ومعتقداتهم، فهو «الكلمة» والمتكلم، وهو الرسالة والرسول. وقد جاء إلى العالم برسالة واضحة قوية عن محبة الله، وعدالته، وأعلن هذه الرسالة بطريقة واضحة قوية جذابة، حتى كما يقول إنجيل (متى 7: 28 و29) «بُهِتَتِ الْجُمُوعُ مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ كَمَنْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ وَلَيْسَ كَالْكَتَبَةِ».وكانت الأمثال إحدى طرق تعليمه الجذابة. 

وتصوِّر الأمثال التي ضربها السيد المسيح حالاتٍ من واقع حياة الناس، ولذلك نطلق عليه «الراوي الأعظم» فهو الذي يُرينا أباً يفيض قلبه حباً وشوقاً إلى ابن ضال نادم راجع من البلد البعيد إلى الأحضان الأبوبة المنتظرة، الواثقة أنه لا بد راجع (لوقا 15: 20)، ويرينا راعي أغنام منحنٍ على طرف هاوية ليرفع حمَلاً له سقط في حفرة (لوقا 15: 4)، ويرينا جريحاً وقع بين اللصوص يسعفه مسافر يختلف عنه في الوطن والدين (لوقا 10: 33). وتنقلنا أمثال السيد المسيح لنرى فلاحاً يبذر بذوره (متى 13: 3) أو يحرث بمحراثه (لوقا 7: 17)،وصياداً يلقي شباكه (متى 13: 48)، وأرملة تستنجد بقاضٍ مرتشٍ (لوقا 18: 3)، وبنّاء يبني قلعة (لوقا 14: 28)، وملكاً يتّجه بجيشه لأرض المعركة (لوقا 14: 31). ولمس السيد المسيح في أمثاله الحياة العائلية كما في مثَل الابنين (متى 21: 28-31)، والحياة الزراعية كما في مثَل التينة غير المثمرة (لوقا 13: 6-9) والحياة التجارية كما في مثَل الوزنات (متى 25: 14-30)، والحياة السياسية كما في مثَل الملك الذي طلب حكماً فانقلب شعبه عليه أثناء سفره (لوقا 19: 11-27). 

عرف فن الأمثال واستخدم قبل السيد المسيح. ولم يكن السيد المسيح أول من استخدم أسلوب التعليم بأمثال، فقد سبقه أنبياء العهد القديم وغيرهم في ذلك.  ويورد العهد القديم بعض الأمثال في ((2 صموئيل 12: 1- 4 1 فَأَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ نَاثَانَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ. فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «كَانَ رَجُلاَنِ فِي مَدِينَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمَا غَنِيٌّ وَالآخَرُ فَقِيرٌ. 2وَكَانَ لِلْغَنِيِّ غَنَمٌ وَبَقَرٌ كَثِيرَةٌ جِدّاً. 3وَأَمَّا الْفَقِيرُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَيْءٌ إِلاَّ نَعْجَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ صَغِيرَةٌ قَدِ اقْتَنَاهَا وَرَبَّاهَا وَكَبِرَتْ مَعَهُ وَمَعَ بَنِيهِ جَمِيعاً. تَأْكُلُ مِنْ لُقْمَتِهِ وَتَشْرَبُ مِنْ كَأْسِهِ وَتَنَامُ فِي حِضْنِهِ، وَكَانَتْ لَهُ كَابْنَةٍ. 4فَجَاءَ ضَيْفٌ إِلَى الرَّجُلِ الْغَنِيِّ فَعَفَا أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنْ غَنَمِهِ وَمِنْ بَقَرِهِ لِيُهَيِّئَ لِلضَّيْفِ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ، فَأَخَذَ نَعْجَةَ الرَّجُلِ الْفَقِيرِ وَهَيَّأَ لِلرَّجُلِ الَّذِي جَاءَ إِلَيْهِ». ، 1ملوك 20: 35- 42 35وَإِنَّ رَجُلاً مِنْ بَنِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ قَالَ لِصَاحِبِهِ: «عَنْ أَمْرِ الرَّبِّ اضْرِبْنِي». فَأَبَى الرَّجُلُ أَنْ يَضْرِبَهُ. 36فَقَالَ لَهُ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِ الرَّبِّ فَحِينَمَا تَذْهَبُ مِنْ عِنْدِي يَقْتُلُكَ أَسَدٌ». وَلَمَّا ذَهَبَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ لَقِيَهُ أَسَدٌ وَقَتَلَهُ. 37ثُمَّ صَادَفَ رَجُلاً آخَرَ فَقَالَ: «اضْرِبْنِي». فَضَرَبَهُ الرَّجُلُ ضَرْبَةً فَجَرَحَهُ. 38فَذَهَبَ النَّبِيُّ وَانْتَظَرَ الْمَلِكَ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ، وَتَنَكَّرَ بِعِصَابَةٍ عَلَى عَيْنَيْهِ. 39وَلَمَّا عَبَرَ الْمَلِكُ نَادَى الْمَلِكَ: «خَرَجَ عَبْدُكَ إِلَى وَسَطِ الْقِتَالِ، وَإِذَا بِرَجُلٍ مَالَ وَأَتَى إِلَيَّ بِرَجُلٍ وَقَالَ: احْفَظْ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ. وَإِنْ فُقِدَ تَكُونُ نَفْسُكَ بَدَلَ نَفْسِهِ، أَوْ تَدْفَعُ وَزْنَةً مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 40وَفِيمَا عَبْدُكَ مُشْتَغِلٌ هُنَا وَهُنَاكَ إِذَا هُوَ مَفْقُودٌ». فَقَالَ لَهُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «هَكَذَا حُكْمُكَ. أَنْتَ قَضَيْتَ». 41فَبَادَرَ وَرَفَعَ الْعِصَابَةَ عَنْ عَيْنَيْهِ فَعَرَفَهُ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ. 42فَقَالَ لَهُ: «هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: لأَنَّكَ أَفْلَتَّ مِنْ يَدِكَ رَجُلاً قَدْ حَرَّمْتُهُ، تَكُونُ نَفْسُكَ بَدَلَ نَفْسِهِ، وَشَعْبُكَ بَدَلَ شَعْبِهِ». ، أشعياء 5: 1- 7 المذكور بعاليه). أما يسوع فقد أوصل هذا الفن إلى الكمال، وقد اختلفت مواضيع أمثاله عن مواضيع سابقيه، كما أنه حصر هذه المواضيع حول شخصه وأراد من خلالها جلب الناس إليه وحثهم على مواجهة تحديه بطريقة إيجابية. و أمثال السيد المسيح تخلو من القصص الخرافية، وحديث الأشجار والحيوانات، فهو «الطريق والحق والحياة» الذي أعلن الأخبار المفرحة الحقيقية بأسلوب تعامل الله الحقيقي مع البشر, فجاءت أمثاله واقعية تحمل دروس الأبد لكل بشرٍ في كل زمن وفي كل مكان، فقد قال أنجيل (يوحنا 6: 63) «الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ هُوَ رُوحٌ وَحَيَاةٌ».
إذا لا يقصد من الأمثال أبداً تسلية الناس بل إعلان ملكوت الله، وقد أعلن السيد المسيح، من خلال أمثاله طبيعة الملكوت.

لماذا علَّم السيد المسيح بأمثال؟

قبل أن يبدأ السيد المسيح التعليم بالأمثال كان قد وعظ تعليماً صريحاً وقال لمفلوجٍ شفاه فى أنجيل (مرقس 2: 9): «مغفورة لك خطاياك» ، ودخل بيوت الخطاة وأكل معهم (مرقس 2: 16)، وشفى صاحب يدٍ يابسة يوم سبتٍ، فرفضه قادة بني إسرائيل وتشاوروا معاً على قتله (مرقس 3: 6)، فغيَّر السيد المسيح طريقة تعليمه إلى الأمثال التي يفهمها البسطاء الراغبون في التعلُّم، لأنهم سيسألون عن معناها. أما الرافضون فسيظنون أن السيد المسيح يضرب أمثالاً، أو يروي حكايات، فيتوقَّفون عن مقاومته، ويتركونه يعظ الجموع الراغبة في المعرفة. ويتَّضح لنا هذا من أنه عندما روى أول أمثاله، وهو مثل الزارع، سأله تلاميذه فى إنجيل (مرقس 4: 11، 12): «لماذا تكلمهم بأمثال؟» فأجاب: «قَدْ أُعْطِيَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا سِرَّ مَلَكُوتِ اللّهِ. وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ خَارِجٍ فَبِالأَمْثَالِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ، لِكَيْ يُبْصِرُوا مُبْصِرِينَ وَلاَ يَنْظُرُوا، وَيَسْمَعُوا سَامِعِينَ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُوا». وختم مثل الزارع بقوله فى أنجيل (مرقس 4: 9): «مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ!». 
بعد أن ترك السيد المسيح وتلاميذه البحر وعادوا إلى البيت، سأله تلاميذه عن سبب اتّخاذه هذا الأسلوب الجديد في الوعظ، الذي لغموضه يتطلَّب تفسيراً، فأجابهم أنه تعمَّد الإغماض عن الذين يرفضون النور الذي لهم، ففقدوا كل حق بأن يزيدهم نوراً. ولما طلبوا منه أن يفسر لهم مثل الزارع وبّخهم بقوله: «أمَا تعلمون هذا المثل؟ فكيف تعرفون جميع الأمثال؟ فإني الحق أقول لكم إن أنبياء وأبراراً كثيرين اشتهوا أن يروا ما أنتم ترون ولم يروا، وأن يسمعوا ما أنتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا». 
ومع أسف المسيح على غباوة تلاميذه، احتملهم وفسرّ لهم مثليْن تسهيلاً لفهمهم غيرهما.. من مثلي الزارع والزوان وحدهما قد نظن أن نجاح الملكوت يكون قليلاً. ولكن في مثلي حبة الخردل والخميرة نقيضٌ لهذا الوهم، وتبشير بنجاح باهر لهذا الملكوت الذي نشأ في ضعف.
فالمثل يعطي الراغب في المعرفة مزيداً من المعرفة، لأنه سيفتش عن معناه. أما المشاغب الرافض فسينصرف عن المعنى الكامن في المثَل لأن قلبه مغلق، ولذلك قال السيد المسيح فى أنجيل (متى 13: 12): «فَإِنَّ مَنْ لَهُ (الرغبة في المعرفة) سَيُعْطَى وَيُزَادُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ (هذه الرغبة) َالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ سَيُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ» 

وحسب تفسير كلمة مثل، فالبعض من الأمثال يعدون بينها أشباه الأمثال التي لم توصف صراحة بأنها مثل. وسنتناول هنا 52 مثلاً تحت ثمانية أقسام. علماً بأن بعض الأمثال يمكن وضعها في أكثر من قسم. ولن نذكر المثل نفسه في كل حالة، ولكننا سنكتفي بالإشارة إليه:


أولاً- رسالة الله في العالم

(أ) طبيعة الرسالة: وتشمل هذه الأمثال، مثل الثوب العتيق والزقاق العتيقة (مت 9: 16و 17، مرقس 2: 21و 22، لو 5: 36- 38). 
(ب) نشر الرسالة: مثل الزارع (مت 13: 3- 9و 18- 23، مرقس 4: 1- 9و 13- 20، لو 8: 4- 15). 
(ج) نمو الحق (الملكوت) في العالم: (1) مثل البذار التي تنمو سرَّاً (مر 4: 26- 29) 
(2) حبة الخردل (مت 13: 31و 32، مر 4: 30- 32، لو 13: 18و 19)
(د)الفساد الذي يصيب الرسالة وعمل الله: (1) مثل الخميرة (مت 13: 33، لو 13: 20و 21). 
(2) مثل الزرع الجيد والزوان (مت 13: 24- 30و 36- 43).

ثانياً- الخلاص وغفران الخطية 

(1)و (2)و(3) الخروف الضال، والدرهم المفقود، والابن الضال (لو 15). 
(4) مثل الفريسي والعشار (لو 18: 9- 14). 
(5) مثل الابنين اللذين طلب منهما أبوهما أن يذهبا للعمل في كرمه (مت 21: 28- 32) 
(6)و (7) الكنز المخفي واللؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن (مت 13: 44- 46). 
(8) مثل عرس ابن الملك (مت 22: 1- 14) 
(9) مثل العشاء العظيم (لو 14: 16- 24) 
(10)و (11) مثل شجرة التين العقيمة (لو 13: 6- 9)، ومثل الباب الضيق والباب المغلق (لو 13: 23- 30). 
(12)و(13)  باب الخراف (يو 10: 1- 10)، والراعي الصالح (يو 10: 11- 18و 25- 30). 
(14) و (15)- النجاسة من الخارج (مت 12: 43- 45، لو 11: 24- 26)، ومن الداخل 
(16) الاستنارة الداخلية (مت 6: 22و 23، لو 11: 34- 36). 
(17) يصور السيد المسيح بالطريقتين (مت 7: 13و 14) المسارين المتناقضين المفتوحين أمام الإنسان في هذه الحياة. 
(18) مثل البنائين (مت 7: 24- 27، لو 6: 46- 49).

ثالثاً- معاملة السيد المسيح

يوجد علي الأقل مثلان يعالجان هذا الموضع، هما: مثل الكرامين الأشرار (مت 21: 33- 41، مر 12: 1- 9، لو 20: 9- 16)، ومثل الحجر المرفوض (مت 21: 42- 46، مر 12: 10و 11، لو 20: 17- 19).

رابعاً- الشركة مع الله 

إن الذين بالإيمان قد اتكلوا علي عمل السيد المسيح واختبروا الولادة الجديدة، صار لهم امتياز الشركة مع الآب والابن، قد عبَّر السيد المسيح عن ذلك في عدة أمثال: 
(أ) الصلاة: فهناك مثلان عن الصلاة: الصديق اللحوح (لو 11: 5- 8)، والقاضي الظالم (لو 18: 1- 8). 
(ب) العرفان بالجميل والشكر عليه، كما في مثل المديونين (لو 7: 41- 43) 
(ج) علاقة السيد المسيح بتلاميذه، في مثل العروس والعريس (مرقس 2: 19و 20، لو 5: 34و 35) 
(د) العلاقة الروحية والتغذية، في مثل الكرمة والأغصان (يو 15: 1-11) 
(ه) سد الاحتياجات الوقتية، في مثل الغني الغبي (لو 12: 16- 21). 

خامساً- الشهادة أو التلمذة 

(1)، (2) كما أن الإنسان الذي يريد أن يبني برجاً عليه أن يعمل أولاً حساب النفقة، وهل يستطيع ان يكمل (لو 14: 28- 30)، وكما يقدَّر الملك موارده العسكرية قبل الذهاب للمعركة (لو 14: 31و 32)، هكذا علي تلميذ السيد المسيح أن يحسب نفقة التلمذة، ويجهز نفسه لأن يحيا حياة الإنكار الكامل للذات. 
(3)، (4) التلميذ الذي ليس لديه روح إنكار الذات يشبَّه بملح فسد وفقد ملوحته (مت 5: 13، مر 9: 50، لو 14: 33- 35)، وأصبح في حالة لا يصلح فيها مطلقاً لشيء. أما مثل تشبيه المسيحي بسراج (مت 5: 15، مر 4: 2، لو 8: 16و 17، 11: 33) فيركز علي انتشار الشهادة. 
(5) إذا أراد تلميذ أن يكون له شهادة فعَّالة، فيجب أن يكون علي استعداد دائم للحكم علي نفسه، فهذه هي رسالة مثل الأعضاء التي تسبب العثرة (مت 5: 29و 30، مر 9: 43و 45و 47). 

سادساً- العلاقات مع الآخرين

(أ) روح الغفران: كما في مثل العبد القاسي (مت 18: 23- 35)، فالسيد المسيح هنا يشير إلي شفاعة روح عدم الغفران، ويوضح فكرة إن كان الله قد غفر لنا كل هذا، فيجب أن نكون علي استعداد أن نغفر لكل من يخطئون إلينا. 
(ب) الموقف من القريب: كما في مثل السامري الصالح (لو 10: 10- 37)، فليكن لنا روح الاهتمام الصادق والمحبة للغير، ولنعتبر الآخرين أقرباء لنا، وإن لم يكن لهم علينا أي حق طبيعي.

سابعاً- المكافآت

يعلمنا مثل العمل في الكرم (مت 20: 1- 16) أن الله سيكافئ العمل الجيد، ولكن المكافأة ستكون حسب إراداته، فهو صاحب السلطان المطلق. فليس من حق أحد أن يطلب مكافأة عن خدمة قدمها لله. وهناك مثل مشابه في لو 17: 7- 10، فالمرمي الرئيسي منه، هو أن خادم الله لا يستطيع أن يطلب مكافأة لأنه فعل أكثر ما يجب. 

ثامناً- مجيء السيد المسيح ثانية والدينونة

هناك ستة أمثال ترتبط بمجيء السيد المسيح ثانية والإستعداد  للدينونة الأخيرة  ففي لو 12: 35- 38 يعلمنا واجب مداومة الولاء والسهر في انتظار مجيئه. فكما يجب علي العبيد أن يكونوا مستعدين لمقابلة سيدهم في أي ساعة يرجع إلى العرش، هكذا يجب علي المؤمنين أن يكونوا علي استعداد دائم لمجيء السيد المسيح في أي وقت. وفي مثل آخر علي اقتحام اللص للبيت، يقدم رسالة مشابهة (لو 12: 39و 40، مت 24: 43و 44)، إذ يجب علي صاحب البيت (المؤمن) أن يسهر لئلا يأتي الرب كلص في الليل بينما يكون هو نائماً. ولإيضاح الموضوع أكثر من ذلك، يضع السيد المسيح المثل في صورة عبد في البيت ينتظر عوده سيده (مت 24: 45- 51، لو 12: 42- 46)، فبينما قد لا يكون مجيء اللص مؤكداً، فليس ثمة شك في عودة السيد. ومثل البواب (مرقس 13: 34- 37) يحث علي السهر في انتظار عودة السيد المسيح ، فهذا المثل يفسر نفسه. 
ويؤكد السيد المسيح أهمية الاستعداد لمجيئه، وللحياة الآتية في مثل الوكيل الظلم (لو 16: 1- 13). لقد ظهر الكثير من الصعوبات في تفسير هذا المثل، وذلك نتيجة التركيز علي تفسير تفاصيل لا أهمية لها. فالنقطة الرئيسية هي أن السيد المسيح يريد أن يعلِّم تلاميذه أنه حتي الناس الأشرار- في جيلهم- أحسنوا استخدام الفرص للإعداد للمستقبل، ويستطيع المؤمنون أن يتعلموا درساً من غير المؤمنين في هذا الخصوص، فمتي كانوا وكلاء أمناء الآن، فإنهم يكونون علي استعداد أن يعطوا حساب وكالتهم في نهاية خدمتهم. 
وبينما كان السيد المسيح في الأمثال السابقة يحث علي السهر في ضوء مجيئه ثانية، لأن الوقت غير محدد، فإنه أعطي بعض العلامات التي تدل علي اقتراب مجيئه. ففي مثل شجرة التين التي صارت غصناً رخصاً وأخرجت أوراقها، يريد أن يقول لنا كما أن ظهور البراعم في شجرة التين يدل علي قدوم الصيف، فإن ظهور بعض العلامات يدل علي اقتراب مجيئه ثانية. ومثل الشبكة المطروحة في البحر والجامعة من كل نوع، يشير إلي هذه الدينونة بعبارات عامة (مت 13: 47- 50). وهناك ثلاثة أمثال أخرى تتعلق بدينونة السيد المسيح  ,اثنان منها متشابهان وإن لم يكونا متطابقين تماماً، وهما مثل العشرة الأمناء (لو 19: 11- 27)، ومثل الوزنات المختلفة (مت 25: 14- 30). وتكشف الدراسة الدقيقة لهما عن العديد من الفوارق. ومثل آخر عن الدينونة، كان مثار الكثير من الجدل، وهو مثل العذاري العشر (مت 25: 1- 13). وهناك مثل يشير إلي الدينونة الفردية، التي تحدث عندما تنتهي حياة الإنسان علي الأرض، وهو مثل الغني ولعازر (لو 16: 19- 31). 

كيف نفسِّر الأمثال؟

عند تفسير الأمثال يجب أن نراعي ثلاثة قوانين:

1-يجب أن نعرف المناسبة التي روى فيها السيد المسيح المثل، فنفسِّره في نور القصد الرئيسي من روايته. وتساعدنا مناسبة رواية المثل على إدراك المعنى الرئيسي المقصود منه.
2-ليس لكل تفاصيل المثل معاني روحية، فلا يجب أن نحمِّل النصَّ أكثر من جوهر التعليم، ولا أن نستقي منه استنتاجات فرعية لا ترتبط بالقرينة، ولا أن نستخرج من كل تفاصيل المثل دروساً. وقد نصحنا القديس يوحنا فم الذهب أن نأخذ المعنى الرئيسي من المثَل: «وألا نشغل نفوسنا كثيراً بالبقية». ففي مثَل السامري الصالح، يكفي أن نرى أن قريبي هو المحتاج لمساعدتي، مهما اختلف عني في الدين والجنسية، دون داعٍ لأن نتساءل عن المقصود بالحمار أو صاحب الفندق أو الدينارين. 
3-لا يمكن أن يُؤخَذ المثل وحده أساساً لعقيدة دينية، بل يجب أن نقرن آيات الكتاب معاً قبل أن نكوِّن عقيدتنا (1كورنثوس 2: 13). وقد روى السيد المسيح أمثاله للبسطاء الذين سمعوها بسرور لأنها لمست واقع حياتهم. 

ومن واقع القوانين الثلاثة التى يجب أن نراعيها عند تفسير الأمثال سيكون هذا تأملنا فى أول مثلان  مثل الثوب العتيق والزقاق العتيقة (مت 9: 16و 17، مرقس 2: 21و 22، لو 5: 36- 38) فى أولا: رسالة الله فى العالم (طبيعة الرسالة).

والى اللقاء مع مثلى الثوب العتيق والزقاق العتيقة راجيا أن يترك كلامى هذا نعمة فى قلوبكم العطشه لكلمة الله ولألهنا الملك والقوة و المجد إلى الأبد آمين.
أخوكم  +++ فكرى جرجس

*


----------



## peace_86 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*موضوع راااااااااااااائع ..

عشرة على عشرة ياصديقي فكري جرجس من غير اي مبالغة.
أمثال سيدنا يسوع المسيح هي من أجمل الأمثال التي قيلت في كافة العصور. صحيح ان سيدنا المسيح ليس وحده من تكلم بأمثال. لكن به وحده وبأمثاله تشبع ارواحنا .. كل كلمة يقولها المسيح هي للفائدة ولصياغة حياتنا سواءاً كانت امثاله تحمل رموز او لا تحمل. 

وانا شخصياً اميل لفكرة ان كل الامثلة التي قالها المسيح تحمل معاني رمزية. اتكلم عن الامثال. لكن دون المبالغة بشرح المثل. واعطاءه معاني رمزية اكثر من اللازم. اما بخصوص حديثه العادي فبعضه يحمل رموز ومعاني كما تكلم مع السامرية وتكلم عن الماء التي لا يشبع شاربها. فالمسيح يقصد عن ماءه هو. وليس ماء شرب العادي. 

والبعض الآخر من حديثه مش شرط ان تحمل معاني رمزية. مثل حديثه عن محاكمته وصلبه او حينما قال انا عطشان. فهو يتكلم عن واقع، عن حدث معين. وليس بالضرورة ان يحمل حديثه معنى رمز غير ظاهر ..

منتظر الجزء الثاني على نار يا استاذنا.*


----------



## fikry (16 نوفمبر 2013)

أشكر محبتك لرب المجد السيد يسوع المسيح وأنا كمان مثلك عايز أكتب عن كل الأمثال ولكن بدقة وتأمل بسيط 
اشكرك وربنا يبارك حياتك 
فكرى جرجس


----------



## peace_86 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

fikry قال:


> أشكر محبتك لرب المجد السيد يسوع المسيح وأنا كمان مثلك عايز أكتب عن كل الأمثال ولكن بدقة وتأمل بسيط
> اشكرك وربنا يبارك حياتك
> فكرى جرجس



*الله يحفظك .. ومازلت أنتظر الجزء الثاني 
وصحيح من إسمك كأنك مسيحي 100% فكري جرجس فبس عندي فضول انك مسيحي عابر )) فقط للفضول مش أكثر.. شكراً أخي العزيز*


----------



## fikry (17 نوفمبر 2013)

لأ أنا مسيحى من أسكندرية فى الأصل وأتمتعت بأبونا بيشوى كامل وأبونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى وأنا فى الإعداى والثانوى ومن أسلوبهم السهل الممتع أنا أسمى فكرى صليب سيفين جرجس ولكن هنا فى أمريكا بنقول الأسم و اللقب
أشكرك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 نوفمبر 2015)

جميل جداً ورائع .. شكراً


----------

